# Car park prices for outside the arena?



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just wondering how much the car parks are? Never been to Ricoh.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Free I'm I am correct. I'm sure it is mentioned on one of the waxstock threads


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh fairs enough. Not got my ticket - coming with some friends who've bought them. I'm just the driver


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ScoobyDoo555 said:


> Oh fairs enough. Not got my ticket - coming with some friends who've bought them. I'm just the driver


Are they leaving you in the car park?


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol!!! Well it would be a waste of a ticket if they did!  

Nah, I've got loads of stuff to buy - can't keep mooching off my mate!!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

just having a look about the postcode for the tom tom the ricoh web page is showing 3 different car parks? which one do we head for ?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

slineclean said:


> just having a look about the postcode for the tom tom the ricoh web page is showing 3 different car parks? which one do we head for ?


You'll be guided when you arrive.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

May as well park on the football pitch as it does not get used anymore


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

to be fair, even when it was used, parking a car in the goal would of helped coventry


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.waxstock.com/where.html


----------

